# Black ops on Mac?



## DayDaysTech (Apr 4, 2011)

i was wondering if there is a way to play black ops on a mac.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

not unless there is a mac version


----------



## DayDaysTech (Apr 4, 2011)

couldnt i Install windows in mac to play?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can try this Windows on a Mac - Apple Store (UK) although I am not sure why want to run a pc game on a mac, macs are crap for games.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Running black ops on mac through bootcamp?!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

First off, what is the specs of the PC?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

if seems to be fully compatible with wine on MAC, could be an option if you meet the minimum requirements. 

WineHQ - Call of Duty: Black Ops Steam

Not sure if linux results on wine can be applied to mac


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

From what I was told, you can play it on the newer macs but older macs tend not to be up to the Specs needed to play the game


----------

